# weed block



## jafl (Jun 3, 2009)

I have some tar paper roll roofing felt that I won’t be able to ever use as building material due to my health. I need to put something in the paths of my vegetable garden to block weeds. Does anyone know if there is anything in the roofing material that would it make it unsafe to use as weed block?


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

I wouldn't worry too much unless there is the possibility of it leeching into my garden soil. I'm sure there are some bad chemicals in it.


----------



## OldFashionedMama (Jun 18, 2009)

I agree with Dean. Why chance it? I use plain ole grass clippings in my garden paths. It looks nice and it doubles as compost for the soil eventually. Only drawback is the rain will wash it away sometimes and you have to reapply several times throughout the season.


----------

